# lochia ?? TMI alert!



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

nak

I'm 6 days post-partum. Bleeding tapered off to not-bright red over last two days, but was back to bright bright red this afternoon, and I'm passing these huge strings of bloody mucus/tissue. No episiotomy, two small labial stitches. I feel fine, but the stringy stuff is creeping me out. No fever. Worth a midwife call, or normal? I honestly can't remember what it was like with my first.


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

i tell my patients to call their doctor/midwife if they have any increase in bleeding, bright red bleeding or passing big clots. i think you should at least give her a call. shouldn't have huge clots/strings of bloody tissue. give her a call.


----------



## emmabella (Feb 14, 2005)

Postpartum can be such a stressful time, I think a call to the midwife anytime you feel something "isn't right" is never a bad idea. I'm 2 weeks postpartum and still having red stringy bleeding although it is lessening every day. My midwife assured me that is perfectly normal to get some fresh bleeding even up to six weeks PP, especially with increased activity. The AMOUNT of bleeding is key however... she said soaking a pad in less than an hour and/or loosing a clot bigger than an egg is not ok. Remember, when the placenta detached from your uterus it left an open wound about the size of a plate (pretty freaky when you think about it). It just takes time to heal completely.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

it sounds like it's really normal. if bleeding tapered off, then started back up again with bright red blood, you could have just done a bit too much.

any clot at this point larger than a lemon would be a concern. the stringy/mucusy blood, while not appealing, is normal.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife*
it sounds like it's really normal. if bleeding tapered off, then started back up again with bright red blood, you could have just done a bit too much.

any clot at this point larger than a lemon would be a concern. the stringy/mucusy blood, while not appealing, is normal.









Thank you everyone. I probably did overdo it yesterday. I'm having a hard time staying on the couch because I feel great.
No big clots at all, just the stringy mucus stuff.

Thank you!!


----------



## miamommy (Apr 14, 2002)

I'm having the same issue - are you having cramping too? I am having cramps like menstrual cramps. I am 2 weeks postpartum...


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Raina, I'm having cramps that mimic my early labor. My midwife warned me they would be pretty bad, being it's my second time around.







:


----------

